# Glossary of Basic Wood Grading Terms...



## Kevin (Jul 1, 2016)

Some woodworkers are under the mistaken impression that a jointer if for giving wood a flat face. Thus is only a side benefit of the actual purpose of the tool. A jointer is for making pretty wood even prettier. 

Pretty wood...



 

Prettier wood....


 

Pretty wood...


 

Prettier wood...

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Way Cool 4 | +Karma 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Jul 1, 2016)

Nah, that's just plain ugly wood . I hear Calif is a good place to dispose of it

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Jul 1, 2016)

manbuckwal said:


> Nah, that's just plain ugly wood . I hear Calif is a good place to dispose of it



Better send it much further north an I will freeze the crap out of it....................

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 1, 2016)

Trade??? I got a few extra pieces of Norfolk around!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Kevin (Jul 2, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> Trade??? I got a few extra pieces of Norfolk around!
> 
> View attachment 107905








Seriously yes I am game. They pieces have to be small enough to chuck on my midi though so nothing over 9" those rounds on the shelf look mighty nice . . . .


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> View attachment 107969
> 
> 
> 
> Seriously yes I am game. They pieces have to be small enough to chuck on my midi though so nothing over 9"



I can round it down to what ever you need. What ya got fer tradin? I love that red stuff!!


----------



## Kevin (Jul 2, 2016)

How does that big chunk look? What are some of the smaller chunks you can use I just processed a wicked stump for bed post finials for a guy and have some nice color odd shapes that can be squared and rectangled. .


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> How does that big chunk look? What are some of the smaller chunks you can use I just processed a wicked stump for bed post finials for a guy and have some nice color odd shapes that can be squared and rectangled. .



That'll work. I make turnings all sizes.


----------



## Kevin (Jul 2, 2016)

The big chunk is 19 x 7.75 x 6.25


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 2, 2016)

Kevin said:


> The big chunk is 19 x 7.75 x 6.25


Almost big enough for a paddle...


----------



## Kevin (Jul 2, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Almost big enough for a paddle...



FBE doesn't make good paddle wood. The wood has fire inside and when the paddle enters the water it self destructs leaving the rower with nothing but a singed, smoking stem flapping in midair and a sudden pulled muscle. The money spent on the shoulder therapy was budgeted for grocery bags. Once the trash starts piling up on the floor in the kitchen, your beautiful wife gets sick of all the maggot tiles she will file for divorce and run off with something short, hard, and red . . . . .

Reactions: Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 2, 2016)

Wall hangers don't go in the water so I'll be safe, good lookin out...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 2, 2016)

whats the size of the bottom one?


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 3, 2016)

Kevin said:


> The big chunk is 19 x 7.75 x 6.25






So how do we do this trade? My first time..


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Jul 3, 2016)

Their all look 2"x3.5" on my phone...


----------



## Kevin (Jul 3, 2016)

Spinartist said:


> So how do we do this trade? My first time..



Lee I'll put together some blanks later and then you can take a look and put some together based on what you think is fair. Sound cool?


----------



## Spinartist (Jul 3, 2016)

Perfect!!


----------

